# RM7-Parts?



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute!

Welche Parts gehören unbedingt auf ein RM7 bzw auf Rocky Mountain Modelle, vom Kultfaktor her?
Bzw welche sind absolut Tabu und Stilbruch und haben auf Rockys nichts verloren?


----------



## Dirt Gott (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich würd ma sagen auf ein RM7 gehört ne Race Face Diablous reihe  
Beide sachen sind einfach kult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Dezember 2004)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Welche Parts gehören unbedingt auf ein RM7 bzw auf Rocky Mountain Modelle, vom Kultfaktor her?
> Bzw welche sind absolut Tabu und Stilbruch und haben auf Rockys nichts verloren?


also garnicht verzichten darfst du auf den Fuchsschwanz..
Sützräder hingegen sind nicht mehr so im Kommen.. aber ist ja auch egal. Frag lieber deine Freunde.. die können dir sicher am Ehesten verraten, womit du fahren musst...


----------



## derschotte (14. Dezember 2004)

diablous würde ich eher dem rmx zuordnen, auch wenn es die teile schon nen weile gibt... aber kultig scheinen die in meinen augen weniger...


----------



## MrFaker (15. Dezember 2004)

kultig bedeutet für mich: race face parts, magura brakes ( die uralten gustav), und ne shimano schaltung  felgen weiss ich nun nix kultiges... vllt die gelben deemax


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Dezember 2004)

Also ich kann dir (euch) fürs RM7 oder generell für Rocky Mountain erstmal eine komplette Race Face Ausstattung empfehlen! Das heißt Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Innenlager und Kettenblätter. Am besten alles von der gleichen Linie. Evolve, Diabolus, Deus, ... Bei einem RM7 oder RMX kommt denke ich nur die Diabolus Reihe in Frage!
Was den rest angeht:
Bremsen kann ich Hayes empfehlen. Mag oder HFX 9, fürs RM7/RMX die HD Version mit großen Scheiben.
Bei der Schaltung kommt es ganz auf die Vorlieben an. Ich kann aber (egal bei welcher Firma) nur Rohloff empfehlen! Das ist das einzige System das wirklich ohne Probleme und auf lange Zeit einwandfrei funktioniert!!
Gabel: NUR Marzocchi!!
Felgen: Für die Big Bikes (RM7/RMX) Sun Rims Double Track. Wers leichter möchte Single Track. Für die normalen Bikes reichen Mavic Felgen..
Naben: DT Swiss Naben funktionieren sehr gut! Auch nach vielen Kilometern!
Reifen: Auf jeden Fall Maxxis!!

So das wars denke ich eh schon! Das ist meine Vorstellung von einer perfekten Ausstattung!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Anregungen! Aber das mit dem Fuchsschwanz überleg ich mir noch!


----------



## Dirt Gott (16. Dezember 2004)

ja was mir jetzt gerade eigefallen ist, ist wenn du nen rm7 fährst lannste keine diablous KURBEL nehmen , da es wegen der schwinge irgendwie nich funtzt! habs hier irgendwo gelesen


----------



## Mr.Radical (16. Dezember 2004)

CK Steuersatz
RF Diabolus Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau
Mavic 729 Felgen
Maxxis Reifen
CK Naben
888r
Flite Sattel
DHX 5.0 Dämpfer
Sram Schaltung
Louise FR Bremsen mit 210/190mm Scheiben


greetz chris


----------



## ewoq (16. Dezember 2004)

Mr.Radical schrieb:
			
		

> CK Steuersatz
> RF Diabolus Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau
> Mavic 729 Felgen
> Maxxis Reifen
> ...



genau.


----------

